

Sourceforge uses old gimp-win account to spread malware through custom installer - phaza
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-developer-list/2015-May/msg00097.html

======
phaza
Sourceforge's reply: [http://sourceforge.net/blog/gimp-win-project-wasnt-
hijacked-...](http://sourceforge.net/blog/gimp-win-project-wasnt-hijacked-
just-abandoned/)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
I'm really happy that projects like Filezilla and 7-zip have moved out. I just
made donation to 7-Zip to support this move.

